# How to run 'c_rehash' command?



## fender0107401 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi all:

Evolution is big fat MUA, and it's compilation time is loooooong!

So I am trying mutt with gmail.

I don't know how to setup it, so I google it, finaly I found some information, like this:


> http://www.andrews-corner.org/mutt.html#sending
> http://www.axllent.org/docs/networking/gmail_pop3_with_fetchmail



But, why I can't run c_rehash? 

Another question is can I run msmtp with sendmail simultaneously?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 14, 2009)

what is c_rehash?

for csh i know *rehash* command


----------



## trev (Mar 14, 2009)

c_rehash is part of openssl. Do you have openssl installed?


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 14, 2009)

trev said:
			
		

> c_rehash is part of openssl. Do you have openssl installed?



How to install?
	
	



```
whereis openssl
openssl: /usr/bin/openssl /usr/share/openssl/man/man1/openssl.1.gz /usr/src/secure/usr.bin/openssl
```


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 14, 2009)

haha

I don't know why, but base system include openssl, and I found a port: "/usr/ports/security/openssl/".


----------



## trev (Mar 14, 2009)

```
$ locate c_rehash
/usr/ports/mail/cone/scripts/c_rehash
```

It should be installed already - see above.


----------

